# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  l'enfer d'une perrera en Espagne

## luminette

Voici une vidéo tournée en caméra cachée dans une perrera près de Séville en Espagne le jour de Noël. Des centaines de galgos et autres chiens vivent l'enfer au quotidien en attendant la mort :

----------


## loulouk

je ne regarderais pas cette video mais on peut imaginer la souffrance de toutes ces pauvres âmes qui attendent...

c'est tellement triste de voir autant de misère dans tous ces refuges  ::

----------


## luminette

Depuis ce matin où j'ai découvert cette vidéo, je n'arrête pas de penser à eux. 
Pour la plupart, ils doivent être morts aujourd'hui. Mais finalement, la mort est sûrement plus douce que la survie dans cet enfer de misère.

----------


## Kaline

comment peut on permettre a un pays soi disant civiiser une horreur pareil 
il faut que tout le monde le sache
peut ton le mettre sur facebook

----------


## luminette

La plus large diffusion possible permettra de dénoncer massivement ces horreurs.

----------


## pimousse01

mais pourquoi au moins ne pas passer le jet d'eau dans les "boxes"??? et après mettre de l'eau et des croquettes? je comprends pas là...

----------


## luminette

> mais pourquoi au moins ne pas passer le jet d'eau dans les "boxes"??? et après mettre de l'eau et des croquettes? je comprends pas là...


Je suppose qu'ils considèrent que, puisque ces chiens vont être euthanasiés, il est inutile de s'occuper d'eux. ..
Je suis, moi aussi, révoltée.  ::

----------


## Emma38

::  Quelle horreur, quelle désespérance...

----------


## luminette

Bonne, nouvelle ! grâce à des personnes extrêmement courageuses, ces chines ont pu être sauvés hier. 

http://www.levriersansfrontiere.com/...122173731.html

----------


## baboune51

> Bonne, nouvelle ! grâce à des personnes extrêmement courageuses, ces chines ont pu être sauvés hier. 
> 
> http://www.levriersansfrontiere.com/...122173731.html



les murs de l'enfer viennent de tomber ....

----------


## Geek_Mary

> Bonne, nouvelle ! grâce à des personnes extrêmement courageuses, ces chines ont pu être sauvés hier. 
> 
> http://www.levriersansfrontiere.com/...122173731.html





> *Mais il y avait un endroit  fermé dans lequel il y avait une quizaine de chiens encore, qu’ils n’ont  pas pu voir. Ils y sont actuellement pour tenter de les     sortir.*   *C’est quotidiennement et sans  relâche, que la Fondation Benjamin Mehnert, œuvre à sortir un maximum de  Galgos des perreras du Sud de l’Espagne, qui sont     nombreuses et qui, pour certaines, sont pires encore que celle de  Mairena.*   *Alors,n’oublions pas les  autres mouroirs, n’oublions que ces génocides sont perpétrés dans la  majorité de ces couloirs de la mort, que chaque jour, des     milliers de chiens sont ainsi exterminés.*   * Espérons simplement que celui-ci ne se remplira plus.*


...

----------


## isabelle75

pauvres etres à quatre pattes qui ne demandent qu'à aimer, une petite chienne avec ses bébés dans un coin de box qui essayent de les protéger de son mieux mais qui doivent se faire piétiner par les autres, quand l'humain (doit on nous appeler encore par ce mot ?) comprendra t-il qu'il n'est pas décideur sur cette terre, que nous ne sommes que locataire et que nous n'avons pas tous les droits (que nous nous octroyons trop facilement je trouve !!!) beaucoup d'admiration pour les personnes qui se dévouent pour ces pauvres etres et beaucoup de colère pour tous ceux qui ne comprennent rien à rien, je leur souhaite l'enfer après leur passage sur cette terre qui n'en peu plus de toute ces MISES A MORT  ::

----------


## baboune51

http://www.diadelgalgo.fr/

à *voir* ------- pour *savoir* ------------ pour *pouvoir* dénoncer , aider 

MERCI  ::

----------


## pascale.schon

triste réalité.de notre cher monde peuplés de ce que l'on ose appeler" un humain"c'est cette espèce là qui devrait être euthanasier en lieu et place de ces pauvres marthyrs.

----------


## titia20090

Pensez-vous qu'il serait possible que des touristes ou des locaux amis des animaux proposent leur service aux perreras? 
J'ai cru comprendre que c'était très difficile d'y entrer, mais si on propose de nettoyer les box, d'y déposer quelques croquettes et paniers pour le confort sans rien leur demander en retour, refuseraient-ils?

----------


## baboune51

Titia essaie de passer par les asso spécialisées en GALGOS ...je sais que certaines acceptent des bénévoles ...

Regarde sur le forum de *la gazette des Lévriers*....il y a qq témoignages allant dans ce sens . Il y a aussi les moyens d'avoir des contacts sur place.

Merci, c'est super de penser à eux !!!!!

----------


## titia20090

Merci Baboune. 
Je ne suis jamais allée en Espagne et maitrise très très très mal la langue, mais je songe de plus en plus à essayer de trouver une sorte de réseau où, à tour de rôle, on pourrait effectivement organiser des weekends là bas pour nettoyer à fond et mettre un minimum de confort dans les perreras les plus horribles. Ca ne changera pas le fait que les chiens seront tués, pour la plupart dans des conditions horribles, mais si au moins les jours/semaines précédant cela, ils pouvaient avoir un sol propre, de l'eau fraiche, des croquettes et un panier pour se coucher, ça serait déjà ça de gagner. 
On ne demanderait absolument rien aux perreras, pas d'aide ni financière ni physique, on ne prendrait pas de photo ni n'emettrait de critique devant eux, juste on viendrait nettoyer discrètement et on repartirait. Point barre. Je pense que même pour eux, ça serait bénéfique car même celui qui déteste les animaux préfère travailler dans un endroit où ça n'empeste pas les excréments, la peur et la mort non? Bon, le problème reste que les boxes se ressaliront à vitesse grand V, mais si plein de gens s'y mettent, ça pourrait marcher. 
Je vis un peu dans mon monde des bisounours, mais je me dis que si on se contente de rêver sans rien tenter, les choses ne risquent pas de bouger. 

Je vais aller voir le forum dont tu me parles. Je pense que c'est une idée à approfondir...

----------


## baboune51

hello Titia ...

oui renseigne - toi et, tu trouveras de quoi aider " les grands museaux " .

Tu peux aussi regarder sur Soligalgos ( je suis FA pour cette asso --- j'attends ma 2 ème galga ...d'ici 1 mois ), on essaie de faire plein de choses pour aider les perreras : collecte pour recyclage ----- etc !

Dernier point :  faut une part d'idéal dans la vie ---- qu'on l'appelle Bisounours ou ...engagement  ::    enfin, c'est mon point de vue !!

Je t'expédie un énorme ... ::

----------


## luminette

Je suis adhérente de Lévriers sans frontières qui sauve aussi des galgos venus de ces perreras. Voici le lien vers leur blog :

http://www.levriersansfrontiere.com/...123201675.html


Tous les jours, la présidente Odile Brochot nous informe soit des adoptions, soit de nouveaux cas de maltraitance, ou de nouveaux voyages vers l'Espagne pour remonter des galgos (elle agit avec la fondation Benjamin Menhert qui fait un gros travail sur place là-bas en Espagne.

----------


## ratou2

C'est quoi une perrera ? Un refuge ou une fourriere ?

----------

